# Roto won't go



## homedad (Feb 19, 2008)

I have an old Troy Built work horse rototiller. 7 hp, Hi/Lo w/ forward and reverse w/rear tines. This tiller was in a barn and not run for ten or so years. The engine runs great and everything on the tiller works(after a large amount of work). The tines turn at a relatively good speed but when I sink in the tines to the dirt the tiller stops. The engine does not baugh down nor does it stop running, IT JUST WON'T GO! Until I lift the tines to a point where they can begin to turn. I can only till about 1" of dirt easily. This is too big of a tiller to be doing this. The belts look good. Can low oil levels in the tranny case do this? Is a gear maybe worn? Any thoughts? 
Thanks
Rod


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Is there a clutch somewhere that you are not engaging?

I dont know much about those tillers, but I think if there was something wrong you would hear it grinding, squealing or clattering


----------



## homedad (Feb 19, 2008)

no clutch to engage. It sounds like it should sound. The engine runs great and there in no noises. As soon as I sink it in the dirt It just stops, like someone chucked the wheels and tines till I raise it to where the tines can turn again


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Isn't there an idler on the belts? Sounds as if the lever is not engaging the tension to the belt or the belt is slipping. Make certain the lever you use to make the roto go is pushed/pulled to take up ALL the stroke. Rust could be limiting the travel.


----------



## Yankee1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Shear pin?


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

Yankee1 said:


> Shear pin?


Ditto

or missing pully key

Sounds like there is one broke, but still enough of it catches to turn when not under load,then when the load is applied it slips around on the shaft


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Troy Bilt lifts the motor which tightens the belt which drives the wheels and the tines. Is the belt too loose,worn or slipping? Do the wheels stop pulling? The wheels pull the tiller all of the time. Should have a high/low speed handle, does it work and change speeds? Tines have an engagement lever on the L side of the gear box to engage and disengage them, is it engaged all of the way?


----------



## homedad (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. The hi/lo speed works just fine. I did not know there was a tine engagement but I will look when I am at the farm next. The tines turn all the time.(dangerous i know) I will keep you posted. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

homedad said:


> Thanks for all the help. The hi/lo speed works just fine. I did not know there was a tine engagement but I will look when I am at the farm next. The tines turn all the time.(dangerous i know) I will keep you posted. Thanks for all the help.


Yes even the old ones have an engagement for the tines. I am guessing now that the belt is too tight causing them to turn when they are not engaged.


----------



## Jerry in MN (Dec 2, 2007)

Homedad, good luck with getting your tiller to work! 
I have a Troy-Bilt like yours with a 7 HP engine, mine's a Kohler.
If you ever part yours out, let me know!
*I'm looking for a carburetor for my 7 HP Kohler.*


----------



## homedad (Feb 19, 2008)

So Sugarbush if that is the case how do i losen the belts? do I have to raise and lower the engine? Bigger belts? any ideas
thanks so much


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

I think that there is probably no adjustment to the belt, at some point somebody changed it and put the wrong size back on. You will have to trace the belts down from the engine and figure out whether they have adjustment on them or not, I think it will be pretty obvious when you see it. Wish I had an old Troybilt to look at, but I don't.....


----------



## homedad (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok, This morning I went to the farm and tilled the garden. The tiller did well only when I would push further down on the Forward gear lever, which leads me to think the belts are too loose/big. I think it can be accomplished with an adjustment and not purchasing new smaller belts. But how does that adjustment work? I am doing this with no manual. I guess the chickens ate it over the ten year hibernation. I have included pics. Any thoughts?
http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii50/rikendib/DSC00610.jpg
http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii50/rikendib/DSC00614.jpg
http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii50/rikendib/DSC00613.jpg
http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii50/rikendib/DSC00612.jpg


----------



## Jerry in MN (Dec 2, 2007)

In pic # 612 at the middle of the curve in the big "U" does that little roller (just below the U) go around the bottom corner of the piece that it rides against (just inside the U)? If it does maybe the piece it rides against needs to be adjusted downward a little? If it does not then maybe the tension spring needs to be stronger? Or, maybe a new belt would do the trick?


----------



## homedad (Feb 19, 2008)

YEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAA!!!!! I am slinging dirt now( and some other stuff). It turned out to be the adjustment just under the middle of the "U" which Uncle Berry said was in pic #612. Thanks so much for the help. 
Rod


----------



## Jerry in MN (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey, no problem! Glad to help!


----------

